# Winter; aren't we done yet



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

Waited for weather to break, started a house on theyrs, nice weather.
18 inches of snow today and counting.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 24, 2014)

join the club... the last time I saw the ground up here in the litchfield hills was about christmas....:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

You should have tighter rules on your club membership


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 24, 2014)

If the let the Oldog in... then anybody can show up... Him and his Jazzercize...:help:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

When I was a kid we had snow like this but lately it's been just a few inches a couple times a year. At least it's not that artificial stuff the gov. dumped across the south.:rofl:


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 24, 2014)

Winter is officially over on March 21/22.:banana:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> Winter is officially over on March 21/22.:banana:


You sure about that. were on w.w.w. so shouldn't there be a couple of caveats with it.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 24, 2014)

Northern Hemisphere only.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> Northern Hemisphere only.



More work to be done, there are places in the world, the word winter is never used in any language.:


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 24, 2014)

You guys just need a drink and some fur ...  Meanwhile, I'm hitting the beach.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 24, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> You guys just need a drink and some fur ...  Meanwhile, I'm hitting the beach.



Watch out for the cougars:beer: I here they are in abudance down there, this time of the year.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 25, 2014)

We are still in first place. 
http://goldensnowglobe.com/current-top-10-snowiest-cities/

Next Feb 2nd I might do some target practice.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 25, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> You guys just need a drink and some fur ...  Meanwhile, I'm hitting the beach.


I find this woman symmetrical but not beautiful.
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/08/080818-body-symmetry.html


----------



## nealtw (Feb 25, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> I find this woman symmetrical but not beautiful.
> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/08/080818-body-symmetry.html



http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663114/crazy-app-which-side-of-your-face-is-better-looking


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 25, 2014)

nealtw said:


> http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663114/crazy-app-which-side-of-your-face-is-better-looking


Some of these people look like they were drawn by Giger.
http://www.google.com/search?q=gige...TesASbhoH4Cw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1050&bih=738


----------



## nealtw (Feb 25, 2014)

Can you immagine some guy digging up that artwork in a 1000 years.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2014)

We are still waiting for winter to show up around here.


----------



## havasu (Feb 26, 2014)

Chris said:


> We are still waiting for winter to show up around here.



No kidding. I have been buying bottled water just to water my lawn.


----------



## Chris (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been using my neighbors hose at night..........


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 26, 2014)

We had a thaw last week and the ice on some of the rivers started moving and forming jams and then refroze. That has a lot of people quite worried when we get the spring thaw now these bergs will form dams. 

This area along the lake shore is some of the best grape growing area in the country and the wine growers have been reporting 95% loss due to the wide temp swings. Those negative 20 nights after a couple warm days have really ruined the buds. On the other hand they are predicting a record strawberry season this year.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 26, 2014)

Chris said:


> We are still waiting for winter to show up around here.


So you're within  23° 26' 14.675&#8243; of the equator?  I'm a bit north of that.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> So you're within  23° 26' 14.675&#8243; of the equator?  I'm a bit north of that.



Nope, I am five miles north of the 49th.
People at the equator or close to it, talk about wet and dry, never winter..


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 26, 2014)

I haven't got a clue what lat and long I'm at, I'm still trying to figure out what twerking is, pretty sure I really don't want to know...


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2014)

For me it is easy, there are guys with guns on the 49th


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 26, 2014)

nealtw said:


> For me it is easy, there are guys with guns on the 49th



On the other side of the pool. You don't have guns in Canada...


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2014)

Border guards,, both sides. Is what I was talking about.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> I haven't got a clue what lat and long I'm at, I'm still trying to figure out what twerking is, pretty sure I really don't want to know...



You can put an app on you phone.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 27, 2014)

Apparently Canadian Robin Thicke got a divorce over the twerking going on in his video "Blurred Lines".

My sources in Hollywood, if I had any, should have told me!

36.1667° N, 86.7833° W
Nashville, Coordinates


----------

